# Gaming PC for 80k



## Accuvizion (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm Planning on spending 80k on a New PC solely for gaming and video encoding !!
1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Hard Core Gaming And Video Editing as well as some 3ds Max 3D Rendering


2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes, Sure !

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:80k

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: Probably

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Win 7 Ultimate

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: A Small 32GB SSD Boot Drive and a secondary 1TB HDD for storage

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: 1920*1080, I already have the Monitor

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 9

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: I've Built a Desktop Only Once, But, Can Easily build another one

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: 1-2 Months

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Speakers, Mouse, Keyboard, Monitor and UPS

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Chennai But, can also purchase online.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: I would Prefer SLi or Crossfire Multi-GPU's

Oh,..And Thanks to all those who reply !!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 13, 2010)

Intel core i7 950 @ 14.5k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 13k
G.Skill 6GB 1600MHz Trident Kit @ 7.2k
Sapphire HD6850 * 2 CF @ 23k
WD 1TB Black 6GB/s @ 5k
Corsair TX650W @ 6.3k
CM HAF 922 @ 6.6k

Total - 75.6k

now let some other member suggest an SSD with price.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 13, 2010)

Great config jaskanwar buddy. Here goes the SSD!

Intel X25-V Value 40GB SSD Drive @ Rs :5685/-

Source - lynx india

This very vfm as the op will be installing the os in it and for backup he can use the wd 1 tb or 1.5 tb black hdds.

For the 80gb model , the price almost doubles.
The 6850 xfire is also great and even has 3d support and is future proof. Or the op can add a single gtx 580 if he doesn't want to do sli or xfire.

But don't forget to add an APC 1KVA UPS for protection of the components.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 13, 2010)

Intel Core i7 950 - 15k
MSI X58 Pro-E - 10.5k
Corsair XMS3 6GB(3*2GB) DDR3 1333 MHz - 7k
Sapphire Radeon HD6870 * 2 - 29k
WD 1TB Black - 4.9k
Corsair TX850W - 7.4k
CM 690 II - 5k
------------------------------
Total 78.8k


----------



## vickybat (Nov 13, 2010)

Check this to see some sli and xfire benchmarks.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 14, 2010)

@ssb
see the resolution he is playing. For that even 6850 single will suffice.
So IMO spend the rest on a better mobo.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 14, 2010)

I tot a 6870 crossfire wud give him more juice to play with all d eye-candies on.No doubt ur config is 1 of d best!!


----------



## Accuvizion (Nov 14, 2010)

I did hear that the 580 Heat's up too much, and I would possibly prefer nVidia, because I'm a Big Fan of their PhysX Technology, so, got any suggestions for SLi Rigs ? And Thanks to all those who replies, I've found all you answers to be very useful !!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 14, 2010)

actually you heard it wrong. its 480 thats heats up a lot. 580 is normal. some heat will be there as its high end card but thats normal. 
for SLI rigs you can look at MSI NGTX460 Talon Attack Version * 2 @ 27k or Zotac GTX460 1GB * 2 @ 23k if you dont want to spend that much. 
BTW if you will buy the rig in Jan then there are rumors of better 5 series like GTX560. so wait.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 14, 2010)

In 1980X1080P resolution even a HD 5870 is enough except for 2 or three games like Methro 2033 in their highest settings. However you can get very good fps by changing the setting little lower than highest. So for now you can settle down to single HD 5870. If requires in future, add another card, say HD 5850.


----------



## Accuvizion (Nov 14, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> actually you heard it wrong. its 480 thats heats up a lot. 580 is normal. some heat will be there as its high end card but thats normal.
> for SLI rigs you can look at MSI NGTX460 Talon Attack Version * 2 @ 27k or Zotac GTX460 1GB * 2 @ 23k if you dont want to spend that much.
> BTW if you will buy the rig in Jan then there are rumors of better 5 series like GTX560. so wait.


Thanks for the quick reply, 
I'm Planning on Buying the Rig on Feb-May, I also Have a 9800 GT Single Slot Card Lying Around, Will I Be Able to use it as a Dedicated PhysX Card ? Will Waiting For The GTX 500 Series Be Worth it ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 14, 2010)

if you will buy the rig in feb or may then i suppose you will have no probs in waiting for 5 series.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> BTW if you will buy the rig in Jan then there are rumors of better 5 series like GTX560. so wait.



Nvidia GTX560 mayn't launch even on Jan 2010. GTX460 is selling so well, i not see any reason to replace it soon.



Cilus said:


> In 1980X1080P resolution even a HD 5870 is enough except for 2 or three games like Methro 2033 in their highest settings. However you can get very good fps by changing the setting little lower than highest. So for now you can settle down to single HD 5870. If requires in future, add another card, say HD 5850.



 a single fast card will be the way to go for now.



Accuvizion said:


> Thanks for the quick reply,
> I'm Planning on Buying the Rig on Feb-May, I also Have a 9800 GT Single Slot Card Lying Around, Will I Be Able to use it as a Dedicated PhysX Card ? Will Waiting For The GTX 500 Series Be Worth it ?



i'll say bump this a week or 2 before you buy. cause by than Intel will release Sandy bridge or 2nd gen Core i*. so you may have better performance for less  price. and AMD will be ready with HD6950 & HD6970.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 14, 2010)

^^ with Sam..May is a long time away!Surely some better things wud b on d way!!


----------



## Accuvizion (Nov 14, 2010)

I've just got the best news of my life !! I can Bump up to 100k(1 Lakh) in Rupees !!!!!!
So, I Might try 2-3 Monitors for surround ! And, because of that, I'll Need a better Video Card !! 
@Sam.Shab GTX500's Series will definitely Launch soon enough!!  It Was the Same with the transition to the 8000 - 9000 Series!
The 8800's were selling like hotcakes!! As you may or may not remember, 8800 was one of the most popular cards of the 2007-2008 !!! But, nVidia released the 9800  anyway since it was a better product, just like the 480-580 Change !! 
I'm not too optimistic about The Intel SandyBridge, I'm Pretty Sure, That the Bloomfields and Gulftowns are still Better!! I Read the whole article by Digit on Sandy Bridge Last Month !!
I'm Looking Forward to nVdia's GPU's Because only nVidia can provide PhysX !!

 Oh,.. And Thanks For all your Replies !! Waiting to Hear From you soon !!


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 14, 2010)

^^ Jeez!!100k!!Crap!!Buddy go for Super computer!!..


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2010)

Accuvizion said:


> I've just got the best news of my life !! I can Bump up to 100k(1 Lakh) in Rupees !!!!!!
> So, I Might try 2-3 Monitors for surround ! And, because of that, I'll Need a better Video Card !!



cool. that was something. 100k !!!



Accuvizion said:


> @Sam.Shab GTX500's Series will definitely Launch soon enough!!  It Was the Same with the transition to the 8000 - 9000 Series!
> The 8800's were selling like hotcakes!! As you may or may not remember, 8800 was one of the most popular cards of the 2007-2008 !!! But, nVidia released the 9800  anyway since it was a better product, just like the 480-580 Change !!



yup. specially the XFX 8800GT Alpha Dog Edition.

but that doesn't means Nvidia going launch GTX 560. GTX570 still to come. so don't expect GTX560 in 2010. most expected date of release is around March-April 2011 when mainstream market is settled & stable.



Accuvizion said:


> I'm not too optimistic about The Intel SandyBridge, I'm Pretty Sure, That the Bloomfields and Gulftowns are still Better!! I Read the whole article by Digit on Sandy Bridge Last Month !!
> I'm Looking Forward to nVdia's GPU's Because only nVidia can provide PhysX !!



Sandy bridge going to bump performance but i feel more focus will be on graphics performance.



ssb1551 said:


> Buddy go for Super computer!!..



sorry to say buy you missed something very important here. even if he have budget for super computer, a super computer can't game. it runs custom OS or Linux distos specifically designed for a specific task.

even if a super computer is fitted with Nvidia Tesla GPU, you can't game. at least not with the official drivers.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> even if a super computer is fitted with Nvidia Tesla GPU, you can't game. at least not with the official drivers.



Dude I know!!hehe..It ws a sarcastic remark!!


----------



## Accuvizion (Nov 15, 2010)

I can Wait till March-April, because 100k is a lot of money i don't want to buy new graphics card and have it updated the next week !! Now, Can Anyone Suggest a new list for a gaming pc ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

New list!!Jas n I already suggested u.As of now those r some of d best(CPU,MoBo,PSU,Cabby n so on).Only thin is GPU which u cn decide once 580 n 69xx series cards come out.

Oh I wanna add 1 more point abt mouse n keyboard.Since its gonna b for gamin,y not get a gamin mouse n keyboard frm RAZER?wat say Jas?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 15, 2010)

^^yes it will be nice to get a gaming mouse and keyboard. but IMO we should concentrated on mouses when we have bought the main performance components. remember these things(k & m and so on) can be updated regularly but not the costlier ones.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Nov 21, 2010)

Intel core i7 950 @ 14.5k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 13k
G.Skill 6GB 1600MHz Trident Kit @ 7.2k
Sapphire HD5870 Toxic 2GB @ 25k
WD 1TB Black 6GB/s @ 5k
Corsair TX750W @ 8k
CM HAF 932 @ 9k


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 21, 2010)

^^ +1 for that..though would recommend to wait for 69**


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 21, 2010)

Wait for 580 GTX.


----------



## SlashDK (Nov 21, 2010)

Nope. A CF of HD 6850s is better both in terms of performance and price.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 21, 2010)

nilgtx260 said:


> Intel core i7 950 @ 14.5k
> ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 13k
> G.Skill 6GB 1600MHz Trident Kit @ 7.2k
> *Sapphire HD5870 Toxic 2GB @ 25k*
> ...



5870 is just a little better than 6870 (<5 fps in crysis metro 2033) but with a price difference of 10000, 6870 wins. Also 6870 CF is better than 5870 CF.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 21, 2010)

see the date of last post guys..op is lost!.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 21, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> Nope. A CF of HD 6850s is better both in terms of performance and price.



@ me ??

I don't like CF/SLI. Benchmarks make them look very cool but minimum fps are bad on cf/sli. Micro stuttering.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2010)

^^ yup. thats right. but performance scales very well & yes new drivers fixes the problem.


----------



## Accuvizion (Nov 22, 2010)

I was Looking Forward to nVidia New Line Up, I Want PhysX !!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 22, 2010)

+1 ASUS sabertooth 

Crossfire is seriously worth less , get GTX 580 it ll be available for 30K !


----------



## Accuvizion (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Guys For All Your Replies !! I Just Bought My New Rig, Haven't Built it Yet, I want it to be the perfect PC for the new year, I want to know what's your opinion on it !!
MoBo - Asus Sabertooth X58 - Rs.11580
CPU - Intel Core i7-950 - Rs. 12500
RAM - OCZ Core i7 Edition DDR3 6GB[3x2GB] Kit+3GB[3x1GB] Kit - Rs.6200+Rs.3300
GFX - Zotac GeForce GTX 570 - Rs.21800
SSD - Intel X25-V Value 40GB[Boot Drive] - Rs.5200
HDD - Seagate Barracuda XT 2 TB [SATA 6 Gb/s] - Rs.5500
PSU - Corsair AX850 - Rs.8800
Case - Cooler Master CM690II Advanced - Rs.5000
CPU Cooler - Cooler Master V6GT - Rs.6500
                                  Total - Rs.103180

Edit: I Forgot to mention that Bought 2x Zotac GTX570 in SLi


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats! Post pics please (insides too).


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 24, 2010)

@Accuvizion congratz mate great config, where did you buy it from?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 24, 2010)

congrats Accuvizion. Great rig.

Update the drivers in the future for better scaling in games.


----------



## S_V (Dec 26, 2010)

@Accuvizion

Congrats mate.. Nice touch there especially AX850.. That's one fine piece of hardware..

Big mistake i say is Cooler Master V6GT ... It's not worth for it's price. you should have picked Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX or Noctua DH-14.. That's my opinion.

And also you should have gone for Better Cabby then CM690 II advanced b'coz 2x570 is too much to ask from 690 to handle.. Sure CM690 II advanced is really good one but there are better in market like NZXT phantom (2nd revision), HAF 932 Black Edition...


----------



## fatalcore (Dec 26, 2010)

Waooo...Great purchase man , definitely a fortunate year ahead....


----------



## Accuvizion (Dec 27, 2010)

@Ishu Gupta Thanks, mate !! I'll Post Pics As Soon As I Get A Camera(which would be about a month later, Sorry,man (!!) I will Post Screen Shots of Benchmarks, though, as soon as I get around to do some serious benchmarking!!
@abirthedevil Thanks!! XD! I Bought It At a Locals Shop, They Take Special Orders on Importing Computer Parts!!
@vickybat Thanks,man!! I Always Update The Latest Drivers!!
@S_V Thanks, Man!! I Do Love The AX850, Great For Cable Management!!
The V6GT is not That Bad, At Load(while running Prime95, Crysis and other benchmarks), Temperature stay below the 65 Degree Celsius mark And stay at only 29 Degrees at idle, which in my opinion is Pretty Good!! The Noctua is a Good Choice, But Wouldn't Look That Great in the Red and Blue Color Scheme I was Going for, I Don't About The Zalman, though. The CM690II is an Excellent Case At an Attractive Price Point!! It Has Great Cable Management, Bottom Mounted PSU(something which I always look for in a a case), Has Great Airflow, Support for water-cooling(which I Plan to do in the future), all of this in a Mid-Tower Case!! 2xGTX570 Stay on Pretty well with the included Graphics Card Holder. Overall, The Case is Amazing !! Thanks for your suggestions, will suggest them for some of my friends !!
@fatalcore Thanks, Dude!! I Definitely am going to Enjoy This New Year !!

@Ishu Gupta Thanks, mate !! I'll Post Pics As Soon As I Get A Camera(which would be about a month later, Sorry,man (!!) I will Post Screen Shots of Benchmarks, though, as soon as I get around to do some serious benchmarking!!

@abirthedevil Thanks!! XD! I Bought It At a Locals Shop, They Take Special Orders on Importing Computer Parts!!

@vickybat Thanks,man!! I Always Update The Latest Drivers!!

@S_V Thanks, Man!! I Do Love The AX850, Great For Cable Management!!
The V6GT is not That Bad, At Load(while running Prime95, Crysis and other benchmarks), Temperature stay below the 65 Degree Celsius mark And stay at only 29 Degrees at idle, which in my opinion is Pretty Good!! The Noctua is a Good Choice, But Wouldn't Look That Great in the Red and Blue Color Scheme I was Going for, I Don't About The Zalman, though. The CM690II is an Excellent Case At an Attractive Price Point!! It Has Great Cable Management, Bottom Mounted PSU(something which I always look for in a a case), Has Great Airflow, Support for water-cooling(which I Plan to do in the future), all of this in a Mid-Tower Case!! 2xGTX570 Stay on Pretty well with the included Graphics Card Holder. Overall, The Case is Amazing !! Thanks for your suggestions, will suggest them for some of my friends !!
@fatalcore Thanks, Dude!! I Definitely am going to Enjoy This New Year !!


----------



## Accuvizion (Dec 27, 2010)

@Ishu Gupta Thanks, mate !! I'll Post Pics As Soon As I Get A Camera(which would be about a month later, Sorry,man (!!) I will Post Screen Shots of Benchmarks, though, as soon as I get around to do some serious benchmarking!!

@abirthedevil Thanks!! XD! I Bought It At a Locals Shop, They Take Special Orders on Importing Computer Parts!!

@vickybat Thanks,man!! I Always Update The Latest Drivers!!

@S_V Thanks, Man!! I Do Love The AX850, Great For Cable Management!!
The V6GT is not That Bad, At Load(while running Prime95, Crysis and other benchmarks), Temperature stay below the 65 Degree Celsius mark And stay at only 29 Degrees at idle, which in my opinion is Pretty Good!! The Noctua is a Good Choice, But Wouldn't Look That Great in the Red and Blue Color Scheme I was Going for, I Don't About The Zalman, though. The CM690II is an Excellent Case At an Attractive Price Point!! It Has Great Cable Management, Bottom Mounted PSU(something which I always look for in a a case), Has Great Airflow, Support for water-cooling(which I Plan to do in the future), all of this in a Mid-Tower Case!! 2xGTX570 Stay on Pretty well with the included Graphics Card Holder. Overall, The Case is Amazing !! Thanks for your suggestions, will suggest them for some of my friends !!
@fatalcore Thanks, Dude!! I Definitely am going to Enjoy This New Year !!

@Ishu Gupta Thanks, mate !! I'll Post Pics As Soon As I Get A Camera(which would be about a month later, Sorry,man (!!) I will Post Screen Shots of Benchmarks, though, as soon as I get around to do some serious benchmarking!!

@abirthedevil Thanks!! XD! I Bought It At a Locals Shop, They Take Special Orders on Importing Computer Parts!!

@vickybat Thanks,man!! I Always Update The Latest Drivers!!

@S_V Thanks, Man!! I Do Love The AX850, Great For Cable Management!!
The V6GT is not That Bad, At Load(while running Prime95, Crysis and other benchmarks), Temperature stay below the 65 Degree Celsius mark And stay at only 29 Degrees at idle, which in my opinion is Pretty Good!! The Noctua is a Good Choice, But Wouldn't Look That Great in the Red and Blue Color Scheme I was Going for, I Don't About The Zalman, though. The CM690II is an Excellent Case At an Attractive Price Point!! It Has Great Cable Management, Bottom Mounted PSU(something which I always look for in a a case), Has Great Airflow, Support for water-cooling(which I Plan to do in the future), all of this in a Mid-Tower Case!! 2xGTX570 Stay on Pretty well with the included Graphics Card Holder. Overall, The Case is Amazing !! Thanks for your suggestions, will suggest them for some of my friends !!
@fatalcore Thanks, Dude!! I Definitely am going to Enjoy This New Year !!


----------



## S_V (Dec 27, 2010)

@Accuvizion

Good Point on CM690 II.. Anyways all the best mate...

You are reaching 65 with normal gaming and some applications without OC, right?
With mine, i reach without OC, at load i reach max of 52, with OC i reach 62..

yeah, post some benchmark screens (thumbnails).. let us compare between our setups in a healthy way....
I'll post them too as soon as you do..


----------



## max.4u (Dec 29, 2010)

Accuvizion said:


> Thanks Guys For All Your Replies !! I Just Bought My New Rig, Haven't Built it Yet, I want it to be the perfect PC for the new year, I want to know what's your opinion on it !!
> MoBo - Asus Sabertooth X58 - Rs.11580
> CPU - Intel Core i7-950 - Rs. 12500
> RAM - OCZ Core i7 Edition DDR3 6GB[3x2GB] Kit+3GB[3x1GB] Kit - Rs.6200+Rs.3300
> ...



Hey.. please confirm the price cause i7 950 should be max 13500 and you have quoted as 12500. and please specify if they are inc taxes..?


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 29, 2010)

Can you please tell what extra fans you purchased for CM 690 II ADVANCED?

Should I buy 140 mm fan - CM or Noctua 120 mm?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 29, 2010)

@accuvizion  Yes cm advanced is quite feature rich at that price..it was my first choice too.. 

@nandu  If going for CM choose the excalibur one..if u like ur fans to be silent..the normal fans are noisy..
No idea of noctua fans..have read that they are better..


----------

